# Top Ten Highest Yielding Strains



## Hydro chronic (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you guys list the top ten highest yielding strains for indoor grows and any additional info and numbers would be great, thanks


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 31, 2011)

Honey Bunny @ 600gr/plant
LucyLu or LucyLoo @ 780 gr/plant
EVen Steven @ 800gr/plant
white widow @ 1500gr/plant
Rose Pedals @1500gr/plant..

the rest are somewhere I forgot.


----------



## Hydro chronic (Jul 31, 2011)

1500g per plant indoors, are you sure bro? I think you've smoked a little much


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/medi-bud-seeds.html


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks to me like you are new at this, what I would recommend is white widow your first grow.
Easy to grow and decent yield.


----------



## djruiner (Jul 31, 2011)

why not research it on your own like everyone else...if your this lazy about finding simple info you dont have a chance at growing any of these strains anyways.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 31, 2011)

You never know what is going to yield the best until you grow them under your conditions. It does say up to 1200 gms a plant, but that is surely outdoors. Are you writing some kind of book, or just picking peoples brains? Do some research either way and get your own opinion, everyone will give you different answers


----------



## BrockMonday (Jul 31, 2011)

Grow something you like to smoke bro.
Your grow enviroment and techniques used will greatly determine your yield and quality of yield


----------



## Hydro chronic (Jul 31, 2011)

I've grown various strains before, just wanted to know which strains have the highest yield. Tried researching on google, nothing but junk answers. If you know of a website that lists the top yielders, feel free to post me a link, friend


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2011)

AK 47, California Big Bud, Hash Plant, Blue Dream. First plants that come off the top of my head.


----------



## doser (Jul 31, 2011)

djruiner said:


> why not research it on your own like everyone else...if your this lazy about finding simple info you dont have a chance at growing any of these strains anyways.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH!!!! Reaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!!


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Jul 31, 2011)

assuming good genetics and good grower green crack, blue dream are super easy to grow and will yield 1.5-2lb per 1k watt if grown well. if you prefer indica bubba kush is very hardy and a fast finisher 6-7 week strain from my friends pheno. also fair yielder too 1-1.5lb per 1k watt light. this is based on growing in ebb and flow buckets with 4-6 plants under each 1k watt light.


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 1, 2011)

Hydro chronic said:


> I've grown various strains before, just wanted to know which strains have the highest yield. Tried researching on google, nothing but junk answers. If you know of a website that lists the top yielders, feel free to post me a link, friend


I went through every seedbank and every strain to learn what was available, I also used this website for any and all searches for strains.....
*
http://en.seedfinder.eu/*


----------



## Hydro chronic (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers guys, happy growing


----------



## angelsbandit (Aug 1, 2011)

Medi-bud is hard to beat - large harvest, easy to grow, and great quality.


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 1, 2011)

angelsbandit said:


> Medi-bud is hard to beat - large harvest, easy to grow, and great quality.


I love it...


----------



## Charlie Who? (Aug 1, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/medi-bud-seeds.html


 
Well...dont believe everything you read.

Im on my 15th grow. In my personal experience White Widow is a pretty good producer and yes, it is easy. But since every breeder sells his own version of WW, it varies a lot from one breeder to another.
My biggest yeilder is C-99 from X-LINE Seeds (the attitude). I grow in five gal. containers, Hempy style. I got six dry oz. off one C-99. GodBud from bcseedking produced well, too but I dont remember now exactly what the weight was. Lemonberry from FUSION seeds (sannie's) is a good producer.

CW


----------



## Charlie Who? (Aug 1, 2011)

angelsbandit said:


> Medi-bud is hard to beat - large harvest, easy to grow, and great quality.


Ive never heard of it. Can you tell me more? Is it a sativa? Who sells it?

Thanks

CW


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 1, 2011)

Charlie Who? said:


> Ive never heard of it. Can you tell me more? Is it a sativa? Who sells it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> CW


You quoted the link i gave to it....and I believe because I having been working with it for 14 months now, it is what it says it is...


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 2, 2011)

Critical mass is supposed to be a really big yielder.
Not the best quality, though.

If you're just trying to grow your own headstash, I'd go with quality over quantity.


----------



## two2brains (Aug 2, 2011)

serious seeds chronic, ak47, white russian


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 2, 2011)

Northern Lights


----------



## i81two (Aug 2, 2011)

Mental Floss


----------



## ClosetSafe (Aug 2, 2011)

here is an alphabetical listing of practically every strain available commercially.

most on average hit 400grams per square meter. yield is typically estimated by coverage area and not per plant

http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/strains/alphabetical/


----------



## R1 FOR FUN (Aug 3, 2011)

Serious seeds chronic, any big bud strains etc. It all depends on your lighting, method used, what you grow it in, scrog or sog or lst blah blah blah


----------

